
Information is Beautiful shortlist 2019 - stared
https://blog.smallmultiples.com.au/2019/10/18/weekly-inspirations-16/
======
hannapio
Hi! I'm one of the shortlisted in IIB, with DrWhy.AI Data Visualizations
project.

It is a collection of tools for Explainable AI, created by Przemyslaw Biecek
and MI^2 Data Lab. I’ve been asked to redesign the DrWhy visualizations to be
more understandable, useful and engaging for the users.

If you want to use it, here's the code:
[https://github.com/ModelOriented/DrWhy](https://github.com/ModelOriented/DrWhy)

If any questions, feel invited!

------
teekert
These are my personal favorites: [0] Such Genomic data representations are so
rich, you can see patterns and tells if a tumor (when applied to cancer) has
an unstable genome or a P53 mutation, etc. You would almost run CNN based
image analysis on them, if that wasn't so silly (It would be more similar to
how us humans view the plots though).

[0] :
[https://www.google.com/search?q=circular+genome+data+visuali...](https://www.google.com/search?q=circular+genome+data+visualization&client=firefox-
b-d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjEpqD2utDlAhUFL1AKHYqDACUQ_AUIESgB&biw=1920&bih=1017)

------
ChrisSD
I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised by these. A lot of these
"information is beautiful" things used to put the emphasis more on beauty,
even at the expense of not being informative.

These seem to be a good balance of both information and beauty.

~~~
danso
The Awards site is pretty nice to navigate:

[https://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/showcase?action...](https://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/showcase?action=index&award=2019&controller=showcase&page=1&pcategory=short-
list&type=awards)

Out of curiosity, I looked at the older years, like 2013. Maybe it's just my
confirmation bias (I believe/hope that, as online dataviz matures, it trends
towards simplicity and scalable patterns) but the older shortlisted entries
seemed more bespoke (in a convoluted way) and more infographic-ish, i.e. less
useful than the 2019 shortlist entries:

[https://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/showcase?action...](https://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/showcase?action=index&award=2013&controller=showcase&page=1&pcategory=short-
list&type=awards)

------
alejohausner
My favourite one shows the orientations of all airport runways [1]. Since they
runways align with prevailing wind directions, it's effectively a map of the
winds.

1\.
[https://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/showcase/4502-t...](https://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/showcase/4502-trails-
of-wind)

------
romdev
Reminds me of the work of Edward Tufte, a pioneer of graphical data
representation: [https://www.edwardtufte.com](https://www.edwardtufte.com)

